# NDG : Godin Artisan ST



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

These are getting difficult to find these days. I really love this line from Godin, one of their best guitars ever made in my opinion. The feeling of the neck is quite different from what they are doing today. This one has a Schaller bridge, locking tuners, ebony fretboard, birdeye maple neck and a quilted maple top. It plays like a dream... will have a short night of sleep for sure.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Sorry, NGD... not enough sleep I guess


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

New Day of Guitarfulness!

Ha! NDG, I might not have noticed otherwise.

Congrats, that looks beautiful!


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I love blade single coils. 
Sound great and my pick doesn't get caught in the middle pickup. 

Nice buy.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

Yes me too. In that case, it's a single blade desing instead of the dual blades that we can also see on Artisan. I did a comparaison, and I think the single blade pickup has a bit more bottom end in the neck position and for position 2 and 4, a bit closer to the conventional stratocaster pickup sound then the dual ones.


----------



## qantor (Nov 19, 2014)

A better rendering of the guitar true colour. I'm not a good photograph, and it was difficult to take a picture of this one. The quilted maple top was tricky and the tint ends up to be a mix of yellow and orange.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

Godin makes some great guitars. Bang for buck, I don't think you can find many higher quality instruments.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

qantor said:


> A better rendering of the guitar true colour. I'm not a good photograph, and it was difficult to take a picture of this one. The quilted maple top was tricky and the tint ends up to be a mix of yellow and orange.


I really don't like strat style guitars. Somehow I think one like that might change my opinion.


----------

